# How will i get paid?



## ScooterMyAnkle (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey all, i was hired about 4 days ago and I was told i would be asked to come to the office to fill in some info one of my training days (the past 3 days). i was never asked to come in and i'm off until after i'm supposed to get paid. will i be asked to come in on one of my off days to set up my bank details or will i have to contact HR myself to figure out what to do? also if i do not set up my details before pay day what happens? any info helps, thanks


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 8, 2022)

Did you have your orientation? Best info is to contact your HR first.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2022)

You’ll probably get a paper check for your first check. You should talk to your HR and set up direct deposit if that’s what you want to do.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 8, 2022)

You’ll get a paper check mailed to the store for you to pick up.


----------

